# string in excel opc



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

Guten Abend,
ich habe einen OPC Server (Softling) aufgebaut, jetzt habe ich noch ein Problem! wenn ich ein Item auslese (aus einem DB variable String) bekomme ich immer nur den Dezimalen Wert angezeigt. Kann mir jemand helfen das ich den Dezimalen Wert in Zeichen (Buchstaben) sehen kann (brauch ich zum ausdrucken)!

Danke für eure HILFE


----------



## 0815prog (23 August 2005)

Auf welches Format ist deine Zelle in Excel eingestellt. Unter "Format" --> "Zelle"  auf "Text"-Format einstellen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

*Dezimal in ASCII*

Das geht leider nicht ! Ist vieleicht jemandem bekannt wie ich eine Dezimalzahl in ASCII wandeln kann und das ganze auch noch in VB.


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 August 2005)

Hallo,
Print Chr$(68)       'ergibt "D"


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

*okey*

Hallo,
bei mir ist es der fall das ich aus einer SPS per OPC Server einen z.B. DB2.dbb2 auslesen möchte der DB2.dbb2 ist eine String[16] var. jetzt bekomme ich in meinem Item aber den Dezimalen Wert angezeigt. Ich möchte diesen Wert aber als Wort Darstellen und ausdrucken, also das Wort hat 16 Buchstaben! Bei mir aber nur einen großen Zahlenwert


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 August 2005)

*Re: okey*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bei mir ist es der fall das ich aus einer SPS per OPC Server einen z.B. DB2.dbb2 auslesen möchte der DB2.dbb2 ist eine String[16] var. jetzt bekomme ich in meinem Item aber den Dezimalen Wert angezeigt. Ich möchte diesen Wert aber als Wort Darstellen und ausdrucken, also das Wort hat 16 Buchstaben! Bei mir aber nur einen großen Zahlenwert



Hallo,

beim S7/S5-OPC-Server von Softing/DELTALOGIC müssen Sie 
wie folgt vorgehen:

Die OPC-Items (z. B. DB2.dbb2) können als verschiedene S7-
Datentypen dargestellt werden. Für einen S7-String muss im 
OPC-Client DB2.dbb2:STRING angegeben werden.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle
DELTALOGIC GmbH


----------

